# The Kim Kardashian Game



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone play this? I got it last week and I'm so addicted I cry happy tears when Kim calls she's my idol.

I'm on level 8 and I'm an E list celebrity oops


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

What the....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

I do not like Kim Kardashian. What I hate about her is that she is so desperate for attention. She is also untalented.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

There's a game of Kim Kardashian?
....


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I do not like Kim Kardashian. What I hate about her is that she is so desperate for attention. She is also untalented.


Yeah like it wasn't enough fame for her mom and dad lol.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

Kim Kardashian rocks, yo.

I was obsessed with the game around the time it first came out and would check it like, as soon as I woke up lol, but I eventually got tired of it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yeah like it wasn't enough fame for her mom and dad lol.



I also don't think she's pretty at all.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

This thread isn't even about Kim Kardashian as a person, it's about the _game_ she has. You might want to take your unnecessary hate for an actual person somewhere else.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I also don't think she's pretty at all.


Nope, not at all. But silicon bodies are not my type either.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> This thread isn't even about Kim Kardashian as a person, it's about the _game_ she has. You might want to take your unnecessary hate for an actual person somewhere else.



I already said enough about why I don't like Kim Kardashian, so I best explained why I won't play this game.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 4, 2014)

...


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I already said enough about why I don't like Kim Kardashian, so I best explained why I won't play this game.



You didn't even mention anything about the game, you and Jun are just trashing her as a person and it's not needed, especially that petty "I don't think she's pretty" comment. Just really unnecessary.

So can we like, you know, actually talk about the game now?


----------



## Sinister (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol, there's a game of her?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2014)

It's not about Kim Kardashian, it's all about Simon, Maria, and Willow Pape tbh


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

What will they think of next! Sonic with a swor- Oh... right


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

Willow Pape is the epitome of evil.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> You didn't even mention anything about the game, you and Jun are just trashing her as a person and it's not needed, especially that petty "I don't think she's pretty" comment. Just really unnecessary.
> 
> So can we like, you know, actually talk about the game now?


Butthurt much?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2014)

I can make a Kim Kardashian thread if that makes everyone happy???


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Marie said:


> I can make a Kim Kardashian thread if that makes everyone happy???



Please don't :] Or do so I can post bad paint edits of her.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Let's keep this thread about the game and not the celebrity in general. If the OP likes Kim Kardashian game, she can talk about it.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun said:


> Butthurt much?



Wanting to actually stay on topic makes me butthurt. Riiight.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Forget Smash 4, THIS is the game of the year ladies and gentlemen....
*cough*
not trying to cause a war here
*cough*


----------



## lazuli (Nov 4, 2014)

Jun and Apple should just stay off this thread then GOSH. people like her, others dont. people like the game, others dont. they dont need to post about her if they dont like her/the game.

i had the game for a while but eventually deleted it. i have no signal where i live and i didnt like waiting for my energy to refill.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, waiting for the energy to refill or whatever is the worst.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> Wanting to actually stay on topic makes me butthurt. Riiight.



It's a discussion forum not a fanclub, sorry moit.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm well aware, thanks. But this is a thread about the game and not how much you hate Kim Kardashian. Bringing up her body and fame has nothing at all to do with the game. Several people now have told you to stop so why don't you just drop it before this thread gets locked because of you still pushing it?

ANYWAY, anyone else had storage problems because of the game? That was another reason I ended up deleting it.


----------



## Mango (Nov 4, 2014)

i had it bc i wanted to see how it was
i deleted it
ittook up so much space my god


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2014)

Mango said:


> i had it bc i wanted to see how it was
> i deleted it
> ittook up so much space my god



All I really have on my phone is tumblr app and kim kardashian game anyway and I only have like 3 friends to text so literally no space is full on my phone lol


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovelylexi said:


> This thread isn't even about Kim Kardashian as a person, it's about the _game_ she has. You might want to take your unnecessary hate for an actual person somewhere else.



preach it. honestly, the woman and her family are very successful. she and her sisters own their own business which is very successful, plus they have donated to charities several times, and they're pretty nice, yet people bash on them because they refuse to actually educate themselves, cause that would be way too much work. also, their show is pretty funny and charming.

anyway, i used to be pretty addicted to the Kim Kardashian game, but i sadly got bored with it and deleted it, plus i wasn't any good at it to begin with.


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

So, like, what exactly would you actually do in a 'Kim Kardashian game'?

As far as I'm aware, she's one of those people that got famous for no real reason and started doing the usual things like modeling and 'acting' once she had somehow already attained fame.


I'm just baffled to what the game would actually be since she is mostly just known for being Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 4, 2014)

I've never played it, but apparently, it's really addicting.


----------



## Lock (Nov 5, 2014)

I downloaded this game when it came out. Took me four days to get to an A list celebrity. But all my boyfriends were too expensive and would break up with me when I couldn't afford them. I dated this one guy that was just a terd bucket. :/

I started to buy all the mansions but over time I kept forgetting I was in the middle of a magazine shoot. Oh well. I got a dog and a cat at least. 

Despite it being Kim Kardashian, the developers did a good job playing with the fashionista lifestyle. They made other games that weren't popular so it was a benefit to have a celebrity put their name on the franchise. The game is insanely addicting but sometimes it has a twisted perspective. Like you get more stars from taking breaks in yer photo shoots which I always laughed at. The one thing that sucks is the game constantly promotes that you spend money to get all the cooler stuff, but I think recently they're allowing you to get things through daily bonuses... So that's an improvement. 

I'll be honest but this game is in my top ten most played app games.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 5, 2014)

What is the game industry coming to...

I bet she approached someone at a game company and pretty much said "make me  game" *hands wad of money* and thats how we got this.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> What is the game industry coming to...
> 
> I bet she approached someone at a game company and pretty much said "make me  game" *hands wad of money* and thats how we got this.



probably ahaha


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> probably ahaha



good lord who hurt you?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 6, 2014)

;-; can't blieve u guise mad at me! i just lost my purple hairband and its really hrd for me ok!??


----------



## Princess (Nov 6, 2014)

y'all hate on kim as much as u want, but you can't deny how successful the kardashians are


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

I deleted this app ages ago... I got bored. I was an A lister.. meh


----------



## cIementine (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread is getting really out of hand. I made this only to discuss the game and not Kim as a person. Quite frankly, the game doesn't include much of Kim at all. I appreciate it if you're trying to get people to stay on topic, but it spams the thread and starts arguments. So do the people who like to discuss Kim herself and her talents/non-talents, in both good and bad ways. But it's not necessary to the topic and if you'd like to discuss Kim and her family, make a thread about her somewhere in Brewster's caf?. What's even more out of hand is that people are actually arguing about how off-topic this thread is and whether Kim is a good person or not, or whether she's talented or not.  If you don't intend on talking about the game, politely scroll past. Look at the posts, and then leave. 
Also, Kim Kardashian is fabulous and anyone who tries to deny it is banned 5ever.


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 8, 2014)

i loved this game! i was on the A list, then it crashed every time i opened it for a few days, and when i came back i was only D-list D: i stopped playing after that because i couldn't be bothered working my way back up, yo
i thought it was a really well made game, and i'm not a fan or kim kardashian at all (i think she is a great woman, and an awesome business person, to be able to profit and make herself famous after a bad situation, very impressive! she's just not my cuppa tea)


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 8, 2014)

How about we keep the topic on the game instead


----------



## f11 (Nov 8, 2014)

I love the game but I got bored with it.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 8, 2014)

oMMG!!! Shes like my totes id0l!!! i cant xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh i never tried the game


----------

